# Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein Cigar Review - Average Cigar - Not great, not terrible



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was gifted to me and arrived in not the best condition, with some wrapper damage. (even the the stick was still in the cellophane, it wa...

Read the full review here: Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein Cigar Review - Average Cigar - Not great, not terrible


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, this is a cigar that is wonderful when you are doing yardwork.


----------

